
IBM job ad calls for 12 years’ experience with Kubernetes – it is six years old - ivalm
https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/13/ibm_kubernetes_experience_job_ad/
======
mellosouls
Previously discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23810519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23810519)

~~~
ivalm
I missed it! I don't think I can delete my submission but if moderator wants
to that would be totally good.

------
stoneman24
Perhaps there’s 2 ways of thinking about it.

Critic: One year working with Kubernetes just feels like 12 years of stress.

Fan: One year working with Kubernetes gives me 12 years of productivity.

------
drbojingle
Could be at least one valid reason: They put high number of years to make
people feel inadequacy about their experience level to make it easier to low
ball them. Of course it doesn't work in this case now that EVERYONE is memeing
it, but it might have been the original intention.

~~~
hartem_
Or maybe they just recycled an old openstack job posting and didn’t clean it
up properly.

~~~
drbojingle
yea, its more likely that someone didn't watch what they were doing.

------
acwan93
This reminds me of Chris Lattner's tweet saying he was the only one with 7
years (at the time) of Swift experience.

[https://twitter.com/clattner_llvm/status/877353276676612102](https://twitter.com/clattner_llvm/status/877353276676612102)

------
TrackerFF
Let's say that Kubernetes is 15 years old - just for the discussion.

Why did they land on the number 12? How much difference does 12 years yield,
compared to 10? or 8?

When I see these somewhat arbitrary large numbers of years, I can't help but
think that the laws of diminishing returns start to kick in.

Maybe instead of years, they should look at the actual work and experience
people have done. Instead, use seniority levels.

~~~
awesome_dude
It's the fault of the "Outliers" book
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outliers_(book)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outliers_\(book\))

The argument was that all you needed to become an expert was 10,000 hours.
It's since been debunked, though, but HR is a little behind in... EVERY EFFING
RELEVANT THING

~~~
DebtDeflation
Since there are 2080 work-hours in a year (40 hours/week * 52 weeks/year)
wouldn't that translate to roughly 5 years experience? But yeah, agree on HR.

------
asdff
Clearly they want someone who has been working with Kubernetes for 80 hours a
week

------
cordite
The jab ad for anyone that wants the link

[https://intellijobs.ai/job/IBMCloud-Native-Infrastructure-
En...](https://intellijobs.ai/job/IBMCloud-Native-Infrastructure-Engineer-
Architect-bvJJ6yraexfWOk1nMRKP-bvJJ6yraexfWOk1nMRKP)

My own opinion, but software APIs change over the years, experience from 8
years ago may not be relevant for a product with the same name.

------
perl4ever
Wait a second...

"We interviewed a 28yo designer in 2012 who told us he had 17 years experience
designing websites. I said, “Tim Berners-Lee doesn’t have 17 years experience
designing websites.”

“Who’s Tim Berners-Lee?” he asked."

2012 - 17 = 1995. I was making websites, or at least pages, in 1995 and I
didn't invent the WWW.

Is this intentional irony? If not, it's really depressing.

~~~
FabHK
Good point. Tim Berners-Lee apparently put the first WWW page up by Christmas
1990, and Mosaic was released 1993.

Here's the web from 1992...

[http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html](http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html)

~~~
perl4ever
Circa 1993, I was "browsing the web" on Lynx (IIRC) via dialing the local
public library. That was, however, before I had created any web pages. And
before I had any graphical browser running on my own computer.

I think I still have a physical book claiming to be a complete listing of the
Internet from that era, when the WWW existed, but was a rather small portion
of a 2-3 inch thick directory.

But it was still considerably more than one CERN site.

~~~
redler
Ah yes, the Internet Yellow Pages by Harley Hahn. Literally thousands of sites
catalogued for your browsing pleasure.

~~~
perl4ever
No, it was "THE INTERNET DIRECTORY" by Eric Braun. From 1994.

Mea culpa, it seems like the World Wide Web section was a list of public
clients and I don't see a listing of websites. However, it did attempt to list
most other resources on the internet.

"The guide with the MOST COMPLETE LISTINGS for:

1500+ Internet and Bitnet Mailing Lists

2700+ Usenet Newsgroups

1000+ Online Library Catalogs (OPACs)

100+ Anonymous FTP Archives and Archie Servers

300+ Gopher Servers

Wide Area Information Servers

World Wide Web

E-text Archives and Resources Project Gutenberg, CETH, OTA, etc.

250+ Electronic Journals

And more!

Getting access to the Internet

Finding resources on the Internet

Reaching other networks on the Internet

ALL ADDRESSES FULLY VERIFIED!"

------
andyshi
I was questioned by HR hiring manager for not having "enough" experience in
K8s. That company was IBM.

------
na85
This is a well known phenomenon in Canada at least.

They write impossible job specs on purpose so that they can turn around and
claim there is no suitable talent in North America, and then outsource the
work to India/bring in temporary foreign workers at pennies to the dollar.

~~~
0xFFC
Right now I finishing my MSc studies in Canada and I am at job hunt with
pretty solid background.

It is unbelievable. It seems all the ads are literally lie. Nobody answers any
email. Nobody even invites to any interview. I am starting to think all the
ads are lie to import foreign workers.

P.S. I don’t know why my parent comments got negative vote. But I totally
would vouch for his/her estimation.

~~~
Tronno
Judging from your post, your English grammar could use some improvement. It's
possible you're experiencing discrimination for that reason. Have your resume
and cover letter edited by a fluent/native English speaker, and you may see
increased response rates.

~~~
0xFFC
Your point about grammar is correct. But you have to take to the account I am
not going to proof read a comment. I just don’t have that much time. But I
totally get your point. When I am applying to job I at my best.

------
MR4D
Great way to cull out the liars.

Either that or sheer stupidity. With a big company, you can never tell for
sure.

------
gardenfelder
Reminds me of ads asking for 3 years of Java experience, in 1997.

------
siegschwarz
If you aren’t giving 200%, you are probably not IBM material.

~~~
pinewurst
Or if you're over 30.

